

Have you ever Googled "anagram"? - edanm
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=anagram

======
edanm
Complements Chris Brogan: <http://twitter.com/chrisbrogan/status/18303586355>.

Another one: Googling for Recursion:
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=recursion).

Anyone else have any?

~~~
nostrademons
I was just looking at the file that defines these, but I don't think I'll
spoil them for all the non-cheaters. ;-)

------
oscardelben
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googles_hoaxes>

------
twapi
<http://www.google.com/Easter/feature_easter.html>

